# What/where is the best way to sell my bow??



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I just posted the below add to sell my Mathews LX, where would anyone recommend the best place to sell my bow is??


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I would def. list it on CraigsList... I have seen many bows sell on there in a short amount of time. Make sure you take good pics of the bow and its best features. Also list the draw wt., length of pull, Left or right hand, and if it is ajustable or not even tho Mathews is most likely ajusted by changing cams. Also make sure you put a good subject line to interest people in your bow.

Depending on the bow, i would look on ebay or even google your bow to see how much they are going for new and then price it accordingly.

If you dont get much interest on here or on CL then I would put it on Ebay. 

Regardless, now is a great time to list a bow because everyone is starting to think about gearing up and getting ready for the season. 

Good luck on the sale...

-Sweat


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

cpthook said:


> I just posted the below add to sell my Mathews LX, where would anyone recommend the best place to sell my bow is??


If you haven't thrown it up in the Classifieds here that would be a start, I would also look to Archerytalk as well if your registered there they have a TON of turnover on listings. IF you put it up there, be sure to check it a couple times a day and TTT for sure.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

i got a reply by 8pointer or something like that but was unable to get to proper window to read reply you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I think they were wondering the PRICE.:doowapsta


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

texasbowhunter.com is a good site, but you have to be a member for 30 days and have 30 post before you can ust the classifieds.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

mharris1 said:


> texasbowhunter.com is a good site, but you have to be a member for 30 days and have 30 post before you can ust the classifieds.


Or you can be a supporting member for $10 and you can post or look at classifieds immediately.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Stick with craigslist, 2cool, and Texas Bowhunter. There is nothing wrong with Archery talk but check to see what your bow is going for before you waste your time listing it there. Archery talk is an excellent place to buy but a hard place to sell if you plan on getting any of your investment back. They have a ton of bows with little demand except for the newest bows that are all the hype.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

It depends upon your goal. If you are trying to recoup all the money you have in a bow then it will be hard to sell since it is more practical for someone buying to go get a new one. If you advertize and ask a fair market price, recognizing it is used, then you should be able to sell in time especially just before hunting season. Lot's of folks get the bug then realize it is not what they want.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I agree with redduck. You must realize that a used bow brings considerably less tha a new one. I bought and sold a few on eBay and never got burned. One way to save is to buy a used bow. There are plenty of folks with enough money that they think they must always have the latest and greatest. I bought 2 used Mathews on eBay that I was happy with. The post stating good pictures and accurate description is correct also.


----------

